# Thoughts? New to photography



## gonzo596 (Dec 17, 2011)

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/72209743@N02/


----------



## MrSleepin (Dec 17, 2011)

iphone photography?


----------



## Forkie (Dec 17, 2011)

Please post the photos you want critiqued straight into the thread.  Most people won't bother with links.  Put 2 or 3 of your favourites (using the "Share" function on Flickr) and number them saying what you like/don't like and what you were going for.  You'll get many more replies that way.


----------

